# [SOLVED] Komenda "emerge" przestała działać

## Xywa

Witam wszytskich,

Robiłem dzisiaj standardowy update systemu, czyli: emerge -uDN world, po czym chciałem posprzątać po starociach i zrobiłem emerge –depclean. System odinstalował kilka pakietów, ale na ostatnim pokazał że są jakieś błędy. Uruchomiłem więc revdep-rebuild i... okzało się że revdep-rebuild też ma jakieś problemy (zobacz listing poniżej). Chciałem (tak jak zalecał revdep-rebuild), dokompilować ręcznie pakiety, ale okazało się, że przestało mi działać emerge – tzn. gdy wpiszę np. # emerge emerge, czy # emerge –info, czy # emerge –help i wciśne enter – to system zachowuję się jakbym nie wpisał  żadnej komendy  :Sad:  podobny efekt mam dla progamu wicd-clinet (wpisanego z konsoli), ale np. mc działa. Domyślam się że coś sypnęło się w systemie. Czy można to naprawić cz czeka mnie  żmudna reinstalacja?

```
localhost # revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 9% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/gdb (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/bin/gdbtui (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 45% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/smixer/smixer-python.la (requires -lpython2.6)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/smixer/smixer-python.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 60% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 61% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/kde4/krosspython.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 65% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/libXdamage.la (requires /usr/lib64/libXfixes.la)

[ 75% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/libsuperkaramba.so.4.4.0 (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 80% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Parsing.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Scanning.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Visitor.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Plex/Scanners.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Runtime/refnanny.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/akonadi.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/dnssd.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/kdecore.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/kdeui.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/khtml.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/kio.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)                                                                  

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/knewstuff.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)                                                            

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/kparts.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)                                                               

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/ktexteditor.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)                                                          

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/kutils.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)                                                               

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/marble.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/nepomuk.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/phonon.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/plasma.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/solid.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/soprano.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/_cracklibmodule.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/_lcms.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 81% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/libxsltmod.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/_sort.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/multiarray.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/multiarray_tests.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/scalarmath.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/umath.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/umath_tests.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/fft/fftpack_lite.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/lib/_compiled_base.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/linalg/lapack_lite.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/numarray/_capi.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/random/mtrand.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/urwid/str_util.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/yasm.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/bin/gdb -> sys-devel/gdb

 *   /usr/bin/gdbtui -> sys-devel/gdb

 *   /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/smixer/smixer-python.la -> media-libs/alsa-lib

 *   /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/smixer/smixer-python.so -> media-libs/alsa-lib

 *   /usr/lib64/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/kde4/krosspython.so -> kde-base/krosspython

 *   /usr/lib64/libXdamage.la -> x11-libs/libXdamage

 *   /usr/lib64/libsuperkaramba.so.4.4.0 -> kde-base/superkaramba

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Parsing.so -> dev-python/cython

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Scanning.so -> dev-python/cython

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Visitor.so -> dev-python/cython

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Plex/Scanners.so -> dev-python/cython

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Runtime/refnanny.so -> dev-python/cython

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/akonadi.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/dnssd.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/kdecore.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/kdeui.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/khtml.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/kio.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/knewstuff.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/kparts.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/ktexteditor.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/kutils.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/marble.so -> kde-base/marble

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/nepomuk.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/phonon.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/plasma.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/solid.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/soprano.so -> kde-base/pykde4

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/_cracklibmodule.so -> sys-libs/cracklib

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/_lcms.so -> media-libs/lcms

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so -> dev-python/pycairo

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/libxsltmod.so -> dev-libs/libxslt

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/_sort.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/multiarray.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/multiarray_tests.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/scalarmath.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/umath.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/umath_tests.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/fft/fftpack_lite.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/lib/_compiled_base.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/linalg/lapack_lite.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/numarray/_capi.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/random/mtrand.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/urwid/str_util.so -> dev-python/urwid

 *   /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/yasm.so -> dev-lang/yasm

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * 

 * Portage could not find any version of the following packages it could build:

 * dev-lang/yasm:0 dev-libs/libxslt:0 dev-python/cython:0 dev-python/numpy:0 dev-python/pycairo:0 dev-python/urwid:0 kde-base/krosspython:4.4 kde-base/marble:4.4 kde-base/pykde4:4.4 kde-base/superkaramba:4.4 media-libs/alsa-lib:0 media-libs/lcms:0 sys-devel/gdb:0 sys-libs/cracklib:0 x11-libs/libXdamage:0

 * 

 * (Perhaps they are masked, blocked, or removed from portage.)

 * Try to emerge them manually.

 * 

 * Warning: Portage cannot rebuild any of the necessary packages.
```

Last edited by Xywa on Mon Mar 28, 2011 6:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Urwales pythona 2.6, sprawdz czy mozesz eselectem ustawic pythona 2.7 (bo jak mniemam nie masz juz pythona 2.6) i odpalic emerge.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Urwales pythona 2.6, sprawdz czy mozesz eselectem ustawic pythona 2.7 (bo jak mniemam nie masz juz pythona 2.6) i odpalic emerge.

 

Sprawdziłem eselectem i nie miałem żadnego aktywnego pythona. Ustawiłm na 2.7 jako domyslny (choć miałem jeszcze 3.1) - emerge zaskoczył, ale dalej nie działa np. mirroselect czy wicd-client. Podczas revdep-rebuild znowu jest błąd, ale już podczas kompilacji (listing poniżej). Odpaliłem teraz python-updater ale nie wiem czy to pomoże. czy dobrą wersję pythona wybrałem (2.7) czy może powinienem wybrać 3.1?

```
 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot   dev-lang/yasm:0

dev-libs/libxslt:0

dev-python/cython:0

dev-python/numpy:0

dev-python/pycairo:0

dev-python/urwid:0

kde-base/krosspython:4.4

kde-base/marble:4.4

kde-base/pykde4:4.4

kde-base/superkaramba:4.4

media-libs/alsa-lib:0

media-libs/lcms:0

sys-devel/gdb:0

sys-libs/cracklib:0

x11-libs/libXdamage:0

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 15) kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1
```

...

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/work/pykde4-4.4.5 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/work/pykde4-4.4.5_build"

make -j2 

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1

>>> Install pykde4-4.4.5-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/image/ category kde-base

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/work/pykde4-4.4.5_build"

make -j2 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/image/ install 

make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

emake failed

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1 failed (install phase):

 *   died running make install, base_src_install

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 6523:  Called kde4-meta_src_install

 *   environment, line 3968:  Called kde4-base_src_install

 *   environment, line 3515:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 1793:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_install'

 *   environment, line  739:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 2117:  Called base_src_install

 *   environment, line 1433:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" "$@" install || die "died running make install, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/work/pykde4-4.4.5'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1:

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1 failed (install phase):

 *   died running make install, base_src_install

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 6523:  Called kde4-meta_src_install

 *   environment, line 3968:  Called kde4-base_src_install

 *   environment, line 3515:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 1793:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_install'

 *   environment, line  739:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 2117:  Called base_src_install

 *   environment, line 1433:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" "$@" install || die "died running make install, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5-r1/work/pykde4-4.4.5'

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

----------

## Xywa

Wielkie dzięki Slash, właczenie pythona poprzez eselect _ python-updater rozwiązało problem - [SOLVED]

Więlkie dzięki!!!!!!  :  :Very Happy: 

p.s. Mam jeszcze mały problem z wicd po przejściach z phytonem. Niby demon startuje, ale nie mogę uruchomić wicd ani jako user ani jako root. Przy uruchomieniu z konsoli mam:

```
$ wicd-client 

Has notifications support True

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

Connected.

ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.19:/org/wicd/daemon: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

warning: ignoring exception org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.19 was not provided by any .service files

displaytray True

warning: ignoring exception org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.19 was not provided by any .service files
```

a logi pokazują:

```
2011/03/28 19:57:45 :: ---------------------------

2011/03/28 19:57:45 :: wicd initializing...

2011/03/28 19:57:45 :: ---------------------------

2011/03/28 19:57:45 :: wicd is version 1.7.0 552

2011/03/28 19:57:45 :: setting backend to external

2011/03/28 19:57:45 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 1839, in <module>

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     main(sys.argv)

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 1803, in main

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     daemon = WicdDaemon(wicd_bus, auto_connect=auto_connect)

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 115, in __init__

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     self.ReadConfig()

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 885, in ReadConfig

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     self.SetBackend(app_conf.get("Settings", "backend", default=be_def))

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 220, in SetBackend

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     self.config.set("Settings", "backend", backend, write=True)

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 76, in set

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     self.set_option(*args, **kargs)

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 72, in set_option

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     self.write()

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 192, in write

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     p = copy.deepcopy(self)

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/copy.py", line 163, in deepcopy

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     y = copier(x, memo)

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/copy.py", line 298, in _deepcopy_inst

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     state = deepcopy(state, memo)

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/copy.py", line 163, in deepcopy

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     y = copier(x, memo)

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/copy.py", line 257, in _deepcopy_dict

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     y[deepcopy(key, memo)] = deepcopy(value, memo)

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/copy.py", line 174, in deepcopy

2011/03/28 19:57:45 ::     y = copier(memo)

2011/03/28 19:57:45 :: TypeError: cannot deepcopy this pattern object

/var/log/wicd/wicd.log lines 6208-6251/6251 (END) 
```

----------

## lsdudi

```
 dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus
```

dbus działa ? grupa?

----------

## Xywa

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus
> ```
> ...

 

Dbus działa:

```
# /etc/init.d/dbus status

 * status:  started
```

Co masz na myśli apropos grupy?

----------

